
Not sharing your Facebook password could lead to prison - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-password-ripa-law-prison-lucy-mchugh-a8517176.html
======
FireFist
There is a murder-investigation going on and people are trying to be
protective about their Facebook password. What kind of world am i living in?

